# Interesting Tarpon Discussions going on....



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

If yall have not paid any attention - you might want to review some of this...

Save the Tarpon - http://savethetarpon.com

And go to Facebook and look up ProjectTarpon, Shave the Tarpon and Save the Tarpon on Facebook.....


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Everyone who thinks the PTTS is fun to watch on TV should take a look at whats really going on


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Personally, I've watched and after one or two shows, it got kind of boring. Same old same old each show..... guess others enjoy it or it wouldn't be on TV. Besides, what I think is good TV is not probably what most watch.... (nobody take that the wrong way please - I'm an educational TV junkie).


----------



## Holland (Jan 14, 2011)

Considering the popularity of tarpon through TV shows, easy access to populations of tarpon (in certain areas), and its high mortality rate after catch, tarpon have little fighting chance to thrive. And the unfortunate truth is nothing will be changed until its too late, just like we have seen with so many other species. Let's hope not.

I recently hooked up with a 28-32" tarpon in cold pass, and after four incredible jumps the rattle trap flew out of its mouth. It was an amazing minute and I understand the desire to target this species.


----------



## joey7848 (Sep 4, 2011)

Were you fishing for Tarpon in Cold Pass, or just happened on one while trout fishing? Did you see them rolling through?


----------



## bbl58 (Jan 25, 2007)

just wondering, never caught a big tarpon here in the tx gulf coast, i have in florida (once). scott and the regular tarpon guides and weekend tarpon fisherman, if you fight a 150 to 200lb tarpon upto the boat and go through the reviving of the fish and release it. what is the mortality rate of big tarpon from galveston to POC. the only time i spent the money for a tarpon guide in this region we caught shark after shark after shark, and they were not small sharks, we worked our buts off but had no tarpon to hit our dead baits are artificials, i saw big hamerheads drive through small and large schools of tarpon at the pass and on the beach fronts in Boca, it was nature at its best, but several tarpon halves where floating in a matter of seconds after the attack, does this happen here in our waters


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

The locals in Boca Grande do not like the PTTS at all. They claim that a significant number of the fish are snagged, and that a lot die. Not sure about either of those claims, but it does draw a lot of money and attention in to Tarpon. I think overall it probably does more good then bad myself. 

I didn't get to land one, but the one I had on hooked me for life!


----------



## Holland (Jan 14, 2011)

joey7848 said:


> Were you fishing for Tarpon in Cold Pass, or just happened on one while trout fishing? Did you see them rolling through?


No, it was totally unexpected. I had a floating rattle trap trolling behind my kayak, and while stopped at a drain the rattle trap drifted with the current and was nailed by the tarpon. Didn't see any rolling.


----------

